# Good SFW furry books thread



## Yoserfael1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Furry book thread for referencing. Post your recommendations here!

Yes!

Novellas, Novels, Essays, Poetry, Serials, Short stories, etc.
Any Genre
Any age range
Any publisher
SFW (As in, you wouldn't be ashamed of putting this on a bookshelf in a school, or bringing it to work)
Fiction &/ Non-fiction
Online &/ Print
No!

Non-furry anthro books (Redwall, Watership Down, Hunter Saga, etc.)
NSFW (Do we lack this?!)
Comics/graphic novels
Self-plugs (unless you got an award or something)


----------



## JuniperW (Jul 10, 2020)

Reaper's Lottery by Gre7g Lutherman. It's a very enjoyable murder mystery set in space. It gets pretty dark, but as far as I remember there was nothing really NSFW.
I got it for free with a Kindle Unlimited subscription, but there's also a print edition too.
(BTW, the 7 wasn't a typo. That's the name the author actually uses!)


----------



## JuniperW (Jul 10, 2020)

Imperium Lupi by Adam Browne is another. It's verrrry long but a totally original take on the steampunk genre


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 10, 2020)

The Pelted books by M.C.A. Hogarth are descent.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 11, 2020)

I've been told Dog Country by Malcolm Cross is decent. I'll be reviewing it soon.


----------



## Zara the Hork-Bajir (Nov 5, 2020)

Not sure if this counts but Song of the Summer King series by Jess E. Owen is really a good read. Basically a series about gryphons, wolves, dragons, with good norse style world setting.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 6, 2020)

Yoserfael1 said:


> Non-furry anthro books (Redwall, Watership Down,* Hunter Saga*, etc.)


I apologize, but I'm not familiar with this series. Who is the author?


----------



## Skittles (Nov 6, 2020)

Yoserfael1 said:


> Non-furry anthro books (Redwall, Watership Down, Hunter Saga, etc.)



How is Redwall not furry? XD it was the gateway for many of us!

Unless you mean you are looking for books that WERE written as furry fiction. Then sure.


----------



## Yoserfael1 (Nov 8, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Unless you mean you are looking for books that WERE written as furry fiction. Then sure.


This exactly


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 13, 2021)

Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH by Robert C. O'Brien









						Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of Nimh|Paperback
					

Some extraordinary rats come to the aid of a mouse family in this Newbery Medal Award–winning classic by notable children’s author Robert C. O’Brien.Mrs. Frisby, a widowed mouse with four small children, is faced with a terrible problem. She must move her family...




					www.barnesandnoble.com


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 18, 2022)

If graphic novels count than the Housepets books are sfw.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 18, 2022)

_The Builders_ by Daniel Polansky covers most of your criteria, except it's probably more for high schoolers above. It's not written specifically for the furry fandom, but it can be read as a well-written furry low fantasy novel with Western elements. All the characters are anthropomorphic, the dialogue is snappy, and the prose is gives the feeling of a good Western. If you can, buy audiobook with the ebook or just the ebook; the narration is crack.


----------



## Khafra (Jul 25, 2022)

Posting here so I get book updates and recommendations, don't mind.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 9, 2022)

I noticed I never described _Dog Country_ by Malcolm F. Cross despite recommending, I'll do that now.

The book follow Edane Estian, a genetically-engineered canine supersoldier who was freed from the military program that created him and raised by two human parents, Beth and Cathy, though upbringing hasn't ironed out conditioning from his military training as child soldier. _Dog Country_ takes in a future where "furries" have been freed by the Emancipation to live alongside humans, but that existence is fraught with distrust and disparities. 

When the story first begins, Edane is still recovering from injuries he sustained while serving in Tajikistan and struggling professionally competing a Military Simulation League alongside struggling to in his relationship with his thylacine girlfriend Janine, whom he barely understands emotionally due to his conditioning. These circumstances conspire to entice him to join a crowdfunded effort to overthrown a dictatorship in Azerbaijan, which Edane sees as an escape from his problem and a situation he understands. When he gets to Azerbaijan, he contends his own insecurities and an ambiguous situation on the ground he may well not survive.

The author is a furry from what I read in his biography, but that aside, this was a good read. It took a deep psychological look into the characters it follows and the characters were believable. It treated war realistically and respectfully, examining the toll on both combatants and civilians. It offers what could be credible take on the commercialization of conflict given recent events. Overall, this is fandom book I would and have recommended to friends both inside and outside the furry fandom.

Hopefully you pick it up.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 16, 2022)

The Franklin series is always a classic.


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 17, 2022)

*Tooth & Paw* *by DM Gilmore *is decent however it's plot can be a little forced at times. Basically a game programmer discovers some coworkers wanna edit the VR game they work on to be a deathgame where if you die in the game you die in real life. However he is caught and forced into the game while they try and proceed with their plan. The rest of the plot revolves around the Programmer trying to do his best to take actions in the game as he is now technically an npc mob that players would attack, that the other staff members in the company would see as odd and investigate or to become a world boss as if he does then he will gain access to the chat where he can message them.
Personally the parts where he is trying to come to terms with being a gnoll and trying to make friends to join him is much more interesting than the real life stuff as it seems he is able to give npcs a form of sentience.

*The Kanti Cycle trilogy by Gre7g Luterman * is also pretty great and I couldn't stop till it was over. This one if I remember right has maybe 1 or 2 quick nsfw scenes but that's about it. The story is about a species of kangaroo/bears that live on a space ship meant to find hospitable planets for their slave masters that are massive dragons that can kill them with little effort.  However when trouble rises Kanti has to flee the ship and take residence as a cleaning crew for his master as he pretends to be someone else as he is not supposed to be on the ship and is the cause for a few deaths.  Most of the series is how him and a few of the others try to live in a new world where almost everything can either harm them and how they make due with being given essentially nothing.

Another series in the same universe is T*he Final Days of the White Flower II Trilogy by Rick Griffin*. Sadly so far only the first 2 are out but they are again fascinating stories. This series is more about the crew left on the ship after the kanti cycle has happened.  This ones plot is the remainder of the ships crew trying to find a way to break free and fly away on the ship as currently it cannot fly without direct connection through a nearby space platform that is connected to the dragons homeworld. As without the connection the ship stops functioning and they will all die in time.   This was the first stories I heard before the Kanti Cycle so for me it's safe to say you can jump in anywhere and pick it up.  Oh and I know there was a bit of implied nsfw and I think 1 nsfw scene but can easily be skipped past.

One other I'm currently going through on so I can't say if its all good but the series is called *The Wings of War by Bryce O'Connor* and the first book is *Child of the Daystar. *So far the plot has been about a dragon/lizard who broke away from slavery as apparently almost all lizards are slaves and so far everyone else is human. However he was born with wings and was found by nomad traders. They raise him and name him Raz I'syul Arro or Raz for short however there is a prophecy that is told of a winged lizard and a white haired woman being essentially chosen ones and saving the world from i think it was either great evil or changing how everyone lives.  I'm super early into the story by a couple chapters but its been pretty good so far.


All of these were on Audible as I listen while at work but I have no idea how easy or hard it is to read any of these. Not sure how strict the libraries are in other parts of the country but I know I could probably find these at my local school library and definitly in my public one.


----------



## Troj (Nov 18, 2022)

Currently working through the *Wings of Fire *series by Tui Sutherland. It's definitely for kids, but entertaining nonetheless.


----------

